# After Harvest



## JoseyWales (Oct 9, 2020)

So I'm blown away by the bounty of my harvest. This was my second year outside grow, 6 plants average height was 8 feet. How much dried and cured buds do you think i should have? Asking because i just don't know what i should expect.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

You are looking at quite a few Elbows there, Nice Job
9-12 ?


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 9, 2020)

Big bushes! Looks great man, enjoy the harvest 

4-5lbs?


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2020)

Well.....I think you should expect a lot of trimming.....good job Josey


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2020)

Ill be right over.


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 9, 2020)

How many jars you got.  Your Trim Jail Sentence is gonna be long.  They Look Great.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 11, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> How many jars you got.  Your Trim Jail Sentence is gonna be long.  They Look Great.


I don't have enough jars but i do have Carpal Tunnel Syndrome for sure I'll no how i end up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> So I'm blown away by the bounty of my harvest. This was my second year outside grow, 6 plants average height was 8 feet. How much dried and cured buds do you think i should have? Asking because i just don't know what i should expect.


Awesome job! Hard to say how much dried, dense looking buds, cheers


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2020)

What is the final tally please?


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 24, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> What is the final tally please?





bigsur51 said:


> What is the final tally please?


I don't know, went to NH to look at the foliage when i got home they were gone. They left the pot's, nice of who ever. I'm stupid what was i thinking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

No Way................................................ Bastards
No cams to see who it was , that sucks


----------



## wheelie (Oct 26, 2020)

Near the end of mine I put them in my garage at night. Then the last 2 weeks I took them in the house under lights. Lots of thief reports in Canada this fall. So many the police reported to watch you plants. Insurance pays $125 per plant if stolen but my one potted plant produced 18.1 oz. Sorry to hear about your plants.

I am lucky as I have a mean Bloodhound and two friendly beagles. Any noise and they are outside in a heart beat. No one would know if my dogs are out in garage sleeping in their crates which they always are when we not home.


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 26, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> I don't know, went to NH to look at the foliage when i got home they were gone. They left the pot's, nice of who ever. I'm stupid what was i thinking.



Me thinks you have a Fox in the Hen house.


----------



## zem (Oct 27, 2020)

You will get a nice yield hard to estimate through pics, i would wild guess close to 6lb... Is it raining some? I washed my outdoor plants as soon as i harvested them and it removed a lot of unwanted debris and material and IMO was worth it. A mild rain does that but if you're expecting heavy storms, it could be a good idea tomove them under a cover if thats at all possible. Some growers cover them with nets but you would need some poles around to hold it above the plants for that. Wind should not be underestimated. A net around the plants helps break the wind as well and prevent big pests. I would also strengthen or lengthen that stake and tie some side branches that could fall off from strong winds. What i worry about at this stage is the extremes of nature from affecting them. They arecarrying a load of precious fruits that need to be safe from damage until harvest. Dry and cure them right, enjoy!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2020)

zem is smoking the good stuff

i hate rippers

li,e the Hippy said , it looks like an inside job.......old girlfriend?


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

Ain`t always old acquaintances . Best friends will rip ya` too . Sucks . Leaves a hole in the heart !
peace


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

******* hell. Rippers man..... lost for words.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

In a few weeks see which one of your ex friends has the best weed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

Your best friends will never rip you off. Some ******* you thought was your best friend might. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer doesn't always work out well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Im very surprised not any of your neighbors saw a thing
You had trees out there.
I guess your neighbors had no clue to your wonder garden.


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> zem is smoking the good stuff
> 
> i hate rippers
> 
> li,e the Hippy said , it looks like an inside job.......old girlfriend?


oh sheesh! don't know how i missed that. So sorry for what happened. They were nice looking plants. Some "people" have no conscience. How can they enjoy the weed knowing that they robbed someone of his hard earned work and then go to sleep. They will get the cannabis Gods curse. Install some cctv. There are those 30$ stand alone cams that can connect to the internet and record stuff, even have 2 way mic if you want to sing for your plants. You could also get dummy cams. Good luck.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm sad, pissed, and don't want to go down the blaming rabbit hole unless i no for sure. Looking back my second year out side i think was good, gonna change some things next year for sure. I would like to thank you folks at The Passion for support, had some questions and always had good replies which helped a lot. I put a lot of time and worry over the summer and i did better than last year. Next year is gonna be Biblical Thank you all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm sad, pissed, and don't want to go down the blaming rabbit hole unless i no for sure. Looking back my second year out side i think was good, gonna change some things next year for sure. I would like to thank you folks at The Passion for support, had some questions and always had good replies which helped a lot. I put a lot of time and worry over the summer and i did better than last year. Next year is gonna be Biblical Thank you all.


Good atitude Brother
Don't beat yourself up SH*T Happens, 
May the people who ripped yeah suffer a long a painful coughing fits.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 29, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> do have Carpal Tunnel Syndrom



Have you considered a bowl trimmer?   I know some people that swear by them.


RosterTheCog said:


> May the people who ripped yeah suffer a long a painful coughing fits.



Until they expel a lung or 2!  I'm so sorry you got ripped off too, that is horrible!   Even family will steal the good stuff, it sucks!   Especially when, if they'd ask we'd say, he'll yeah, come smoke with me and take some home.


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry man, tomorrow is another grow.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Yep , Just think how Big you can grow next year.
I will stick with inside from now on


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 29, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Have you considered a bowl trimmer?   I know some people that swear by them.
> 
> 
> Until they expel a lung or 2!  I'm so sorry you got ripped off too, that is horrible!   Even family will steal the good stuff, it sucks!   Especially when, if they'd ask we'd say, he'll yeah, come smoke with me and take some home.



Funny thing is we don't sell any of it. What we grow we keep and if folks we know ask, we give. 

We have a bowl trimmer, my wife likes to cut as much green off before we take the plant down, she believes it's easier. So we spent a good part of 5 days doing that. What we did was to trim the shit out of our plants so our thieves didn't have two. 

I never seen so much trimmed bud in my life, They were very pretty. My plants were like the perfect golf shot that would make you quit your job and join the pro tour. I had two plants ea with 4 colas that i couldn't get my hand around and they were 14 to 16 inches long. I had 1 plant over 10 ft i called her proud Mary she had to be 1 lb + it had to be. I get sick just thinking about it.

After a couple of weeks of poor me i'm looking to next summer and the biggest problem i had was powdery mildew. Because PM was such a problem we started the harvest when we seen just a few Amber Trichomes. I sprayed my plants with milk, it works but the deck started to smell. There has to be a way to protect against PM with out Killing your brain with chemicals.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a mossberg 500 with a pistol grip  which i frequently shot rounds out of during the last 3 weeks my crop was out.  I am surrounded by state land and I wanted would be rippers/hunters to think twice about a raid on my crops.  It seems to have worked or I was never in danger, either way it worked out.  Maybe next year you should invest in a loud firearm

2b2s


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 29, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> I have a mossberg 500 with a pistol grip  which i frequently shot rounds out of during the last 3 weeks my crop was out.  I am surrounded by state land and I wanted would be rippers/hunters to think twice about a raid on my crops.  It seems to have worked or I was never in danger, either way it worked out.  Maybe next year you should invest in a loud firearm
> 
> 2b2s


Mass is not a stand your ground state, we have a duty to retreat. a person could be plunging a knife in your chest and you can still be charged with a crime if you kill the perp. No sound is much better.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Oct 30, 2020)

hey josie, I was not advocating for the actual shooting of another, but instead the threat of imminent danger as a deterrent.  Stand your ground law or not I personally would not wish to find out if a gun owning farmer would shoot me.  I also do not  believe the use of deadly force would be appropriate for a property crime even in a stand your ground state.

My garden was also adjacent to the rifle range on my property, which this time of year sees a lot of use

2b2s


----------



## wheelie (Oct 30, 2020)

Have to get cameras now. As my Dad always said (retired Police officer), If a house is broken into, you can always bet it will get broken into again in a month because the thieves will know that their will be brand new stuff their the second time.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 30, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> hey josie, I was not advocating for the actual shooting of another, but instead the threat of imminent danger as a deterrent.  Stand your ground law or not I personally would not wish to find out if a gun owning farmer would shoot me.  I also do not  believe the use of deadly force would be appropriate for a property crime even in a stand your ground state.
> 
> My garden was also adjacent to the rifle range on my property, which this time of year sees a lot of use
> 
> 2b2s


All good my friend. I should have never said that, that's not me.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm lucky. I just need to go outside and look at the woods LOL I was disappointed with my haul this year BUT getting my grow room set up to grow year round!!


----------



## DoingMyBest (Oct 30, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> Funny thing is we don't sell any of it. What we grow we keep and if folks we know ask, we give.
> 
> We have a bowl trimmer, my wife likes to cut as much green off before we take the plant down, she believes it's easier. So we spent a good part of 5 days doing that. What we did was to trim the shit out of our plants so our thieves didn't have two.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry that happened. That’s unbelievable. You obviously know what you’re doing. With your positive attitude, you’ll come back stronger than ever.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 30, 2020)

Something similar happened to me a couple of years ago, except they came in the house during the night and stole my stash and 2 guns.  My wife said no more inside grows.  They knew exactly where it was and only 2 other people knew.  My 2 sons.  Well needless to say that they were not too happy when I questioned them.  After 2 years, just found out that it was one of my youngest son's friend.  Guess son must have gone into closet to get some one night when partying.    Would not have found it out except that the kid and his wife are getting divorced and she wanted me to press charges so that she could get the kids.  One good thing.  I got the guns back.  Don't know why he still had them.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 30, 2020)

kevinn said:


> Something similar happened to me a couple of years ago, except they came in the house during the night and stole my stash and 2 guns.  My wife said no more inside grows.  They knew exactly where it was and only 2 other people knew.  My 2 sons.  Well needless to say that they were not too happy when I questioned them.  After 2 years, just found out that it was one of my youngest son's friend.  Guess son must have gone into closet to get some one night when partying.    Would not have found it out except that the kid and his wife are getting divorced and she wanted me to press charges so that she could get the kids.  One good thing.  I got the guns back.  Don't know why he still had them.



I bet when i find out it will be some thing like that. To me this is done, i took the rear view mirror off my truck, so what's behind me is no problem.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 12, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I don't know, went to NH to look at the foliage when i got home they were gone. They left the pot's, nice of who ever. I'm stupid what was i thinking.





ROSTERMAN said:


> Good atitude Brother
> Don't beat yourself up SH*T Happens,
> May the people who ripped yeah suffer a long a painful coughing fits.


I found out who ripped me last year


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 12, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I found out who ripped me last year


10 to 1 odds they knew you,


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2021)

Yep. I bet ya they knew him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 12, 2021)

Trust No One Show No One


----------



## JoseyWales (May 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 10 to 1 odds they knew you,


Today my wife was at Home depot buying plants and ran into the Lady that lives three doors down from us. She asked my wife what she was growing on the deck last year BC it look like the biggest pot plant she has ever seen. My wife tried to tell her it was an Eastern Canadian Fern, until she wanted to know where she got it. She asked her how much did you get, my wife said she couldn't say BC they got stolen. She immediately throw her next door neighbor right under the bus. They had a few parties in Sept that got loud and she said the pot smell was like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie.

The last party they had the cops showed up and shut it down at 2 am. Sunday morning the Lady that lives 3 doors down said she noticed our plants gone and thought nothing of it until today.

It was easy beans for them just walked through two back yards and bingo. I know where to look now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 12, 2021)

Best to be aware next time, chalk it as an expensive learning experience.
You need to be careful what you post if things ever really go wrong they could see you premeditated the act and charges for such actions be at there highest degree.
Karma , They will get what they sow.


----------

